# Asus Essence STX ii power cable?



## paulys55 (Jul 31, 2017)

Finishing up my subwoofer build and thought I might as well upgrade my computer's sound card before I start doing testing. Long story short, if there are any Essence STX ii users on here, can you tell me how the you are powering this card?:frown: It doesn't come with a power cable which is dumb and I've read at least 4 or 5 other threads where people are having the same issue with no clear solution. The card has a 4 pin molex input (male) and my computer's power supply is modular (Seasonic x650 Gold). I tried using an adapter cable that went from one of the 6 pin IDE/SATA outlets on my PSU to the 4 pin molex on the card but the software said it wasn't getting enough power so I'm pretty sure I need to use the 8 pin CPU/PCIe outlet...just don't have and can't find a cable that goes from 8 pins on the PSU side to the 4 pins on the Essence card side. Anyone have a clue? Thanks.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I have that same psu, the X650, and it came with regular molex power cords. Dig one up and plug it in right!


----------



## paulys55 (Jul 31, 2017)

So, I feel only a little stupid. When I first plugged the card in and used the cable from the 4 pin molex to the 6 pin on the PSU, I got a message when installing the software saying something like, "card needs external power cord" or something like that. At that point, I stopped and started looking for solutions....to a problem I didn't even have. The message that the software gave me I guess is just automatic and pops up even if you have the card installed and powered correctly...each time I saw it I figured I did something wrong and started to fool around with it...nice job Asus So it's all working now and hopefully I can get back to setting my sub up. Thanks for the help.


----------

